# OT: The official everything is OT thread



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This thread is something of an experiment. I think we can get this thread to a bazillion posts over the long haul, if people buy into the concept of it.

There's no reason that we can't talk about really off topic things and have a long running dialog about stuff without making a 1 post thread about these things.

So the idea is this. There is nothing that is not on-topic here. Post about whatever you like. Use it to get to know more about your fellow posters. Use it to discuss the weather, or anything else that's not on-topic. Nothing is on-topic!

So I'll start with this.

Geez it's been hot here. Yesterday it was 116 degrees in the shade! It's been near 120 degrees every day for the last week. The sun doesn't go down until about 10PM, and even at midnight it's 105. It was 95 at 6:30 in the morning.

Some people hear about how hot it is here and can't fathom how we can stand it. Well, I actually don't mind the heat so much. I've been more uncomfortable when its been 90 degree but with high humidity. It's not humid here at all, though we do get some humidity when it rains.

Oh yeah, when it rains, it pours! We'll have a cloud burst in the summer and all the streets flood. 

But it's not always hot here. We have about 6 months of actual winter. We need to wear winter coats (something short of parkas, though), gloves, long pants, etc. We had a lot of days over the winter that were 40 or below. We even had snow on the ground that stuck two winters ago. And believe it or not, I hadn't seen snow on the ground anywhere I've lived since I left Chicago in 1985.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

DaBullz, I think you're crazy. My father in law lives in Phoenix, and when I was there it was 100 degrees at 10 AM during the first week of June. And it was HOT!! Hot is hot, humidity or not, I was still very freaking hot and wondering why they wanted to eat breakfast out on the back patio.

Not I won't argue that the 100 degrees with low humidity was worse than the 90 degrees with very high humidity I deal with all summer, but by the time it's 120... I don't know.

Although I may find out soon enough- if we get another hurricane that passes right over the top of our house again this summer, we are outtie- and it would either be Chicago or Phoenix, and I still can't deal with the cold.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> DaBullz, I think you're crazy. My father in law lives in Phoenix, and when I was there it was 100 degrees at 10 AM during the first week of June. And it was HOT!! Hot is hot, humidity or not, I was still very freaking hot and wondering why they wanted to eat breakfast out on the back patio.
> 
> Not I won't argue that the 100 degrees with low humidity was worse than the 90 degrees with very high humidity I deal with all summer, but by the time it's 120... I don't know.
> 
> Although I may find out soon enough- if we get another hurricane that passes right over the top of our house again this summer, we are outtie- and it would either be Chicago or Phoenix, and I still can't deal with the cold.


Everywhere I've lived, which is a few places now, has had it's negatives. Chicago is an awesome city, but it's just incredibly cold (like 100 below zero with windchill) in the winters. California has incredible weather, but the ocean water is COLD and earthquakes are a constant disaster threat. I lived on maui for 6 years, and while it was perpetually summer, the winds were strong all the time and it blew dirt everywhere; the wind was strong enough a lot of the time, to blow any pictures off the walls.

I'm interested in knowing what it is everyone else likes about where they live!

The big pluses about Vegas are that it's a tourist town, it's open all night (if you like being up at 2AM), the freeways are nowhere near as crowded as any other place I've lived, the cost of living is cheap, etc. The heat can be countered with air conditioning.

Speaking of air conditioning... Ever notice that if it's 100 below outside and you come inside where it's warm, it takes a long time to get the chill off the bones? Contrast to 120 outside and you come in where it's air conditioned, the relief is immediate. ;-)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I'm interested in knowing what it is everyone else likes about where they live!


It's tough to beat Chattanooga for weather. We're right at that temperate latitude where winter brings a few light flurries that never stick (but still cause school closings!) and summer rarely sticks it's ugly head above 90. I don't own a jacket heavier than a windbreaker and haven't needed one for the last four years. We get our fair share of rain, but no more. Hurricanes? Sometimes we get residuals from the east coast big guns, but that just means heavy rain. Earthquakes? I felt a small tremor once two years ago and the newscasters talked about it for the rest of the day.... constantly reshowing the footage from a camera that shook for less that a second. Tornados? Haven't seen anything about them since I've been here. Terrorists? Can't imagine why they'd mess with us. Tsunami? Have to be pretty darn huge to back up the Tennessee River this far.

I submit that we may have the best weather in the country.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*BANANAS* are a quirky little fruit, no? They dance :banana: like a crazy bean that's had too many margueritas, yet they don't seem to have any internal source of energy. Sit them on their sides and the always produce a  smile. Did you know that in Aviano Italy they call the trains the "brown banana"? Why would they do this?! You can't eat the trains. The trains don't dance or sing or really entertain in any way at all. The trains don't smile as they lay down for their afternoon naps. *WHY DON'T WE HAVE THE SAME FASCINATION FOR PLANTAINS?!?!?!*

_This sh_t is bananas.... B A N A N A S!_

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah, DB, that comment you make about Vegas having an actual winter was something I didn't realize. I always thought it was 100 in the summer and 70 in the winter. But, I came out there for the first time in March and it was maybe 60 degrees or so. Anyhow, that was news to me. I thought it was going to be shorts and sunscreen!

I've not been, but it seems like northern California seems to have pretty great weather. My friends that have lived in the Bay Area have always said that it was about as good as it gets if you don't like extremes. Colorado has also seemed nice. 

By the way, great thread idea. I wonder what was the previous longest thread on the board? The Crawford one? It might take some time, but it'd be cool to beat it. Just sort of a long, ongoing conversation that changes topics as it goes, like a real conversation with friends. Good stuff.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

I live in Northern CA, about halfway between Sacramento and San Francisco. The weather around here reached near 110 degrees yesterday, and man do I hate it. I always remind myself, "at least I'm not in Vegas." Haha, but I guess you don't seem to mind it over there DaBullz. 

Our heating and air conditioning system brokedown over a year ago, and since we're poor we never got it fixed. With no A/C I'm sweating almost 24/7 around here. 

Back to Las Vegas for a minute, I go there at least once a year to visit relatives but they always take me to the same places whenever we go out to eat. DaBullz, could you help me out and list your top 5 places to eat in Vegas? I prefer the all-you-can-eat buffets, but I just want to try someplace different the next time I go, so any suggestions you may have would be appreciated.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

anyone think the cubs or the sox are gonna make a trade for the playoffs/playoff push?

I say the sox go after AJ Burnett


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

HAWK23 said:


> anyone think the cubs or the sox are gonna make a trade for the playoffs/playoff push?
> 
> I say the sox go after AJ Burnett



I was hearing rumors yesterday that the Sox might trade Shingo for a high-level prospect. I don't know that that will help with the playoff push this year though.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Let's talk about how *Wynn!* just used the term "temperate latitude" in such a nonchalant way. He was all like "hey, I'm gonna say temperate latitude. No big deal. I use it all the time. No reason to fuss." Then, you just used it perfectly, man. It couldn't have been used any sooner or any later. Let me the first to say it: kudos!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

You know what...I always have had this fantasy of being Scrooge McDuck. I would have a vault of gold coins I could swim in and have my own butler, an accountant who is a superhero and my own helicopter pilot who is kind of stupid. Also my three nephews would get in all kinds of trouble and drag me into it just to add some excitement in my otherwise great life. The only thing he was ever missing was the hot trophy duck wife, a mistake I will not make.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Wynn said:


> *BANANAS* are a quirky little fruit, no? They dance :banana: like a crazy bean that's had too many margueritas, yet they don't seem to have any internal source of energy. Sit them on their sides and the always produce a  smile. Did you know that in Aviano Italy they call the trains the "brown banana"? Why would they do this?! You can't eat the trains. The trains don't dance or sing or really entertain in any way at all. The trains don't smile as they lay down for their afternoon naps. *WHY DON'T WE HAVE THE SAME FASCINATION FOR PLANTAINS?!?!?!*
> 
> _This sh_t is bananas.... B A N A N A S!_
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana:


Technically speaking, bananas aren't even really a fruit. It doesn't have any seeds, and a banana tree is actually classified as an herb plant! :jawdrop:


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Something else, what does everyone do for a living? 

I'm a 3rd year biochemistry student at Ohio State. Everyone else?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

rosenthall said:


> Something else, what does everyone do for a living?
> 
> I'm a 3rd year biochemistry student at Ohio State. Everyone else?


Hey another Big 10 rep, I'm going into my 3rd year in electrical engineering at Illinois.

I'm also minoring in Business Admin, not sure what that will get me, but I figure it'll look good on a resume.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm Batman.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm Lemmiwinks the gerbil king.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

This is the story about how I killed Santa Claus. Literally.

Back in the day, when I was employed as an art director for a blue chip agency (think global) we won the Home Shopping Club account. This was in the humble beginnings of the television home shopping experiment, and we were assigned the very first print and TV work for this fledgling company. Yes, sigh, I am one of the first to bring to the stay at home consumers of world the magic brilliance of cubic zirconia and capadamonte figurines of scary clowns and anorexic ballerinas with abnormally large heads crafted into decorative lamps, and yes, I can still hold my head high. I’ve always been kind of a trend -setter. 

We decided that since nobody knew what home shopping really was, we would use testimonials from the test markets where it had been airing to create the work. Which meant we were going to be spending some serious time in “The Valley”. We packed our bags and headed west and checked into the Beverly Hills Hotel. (what, you think we would actually “stay” in the valley? Please!) We held focus groups and cast “actual” people to schill for the channel. They were to be paid $50 to $75 for their time, plus some sort of gift certificate if their testimonial was actually used. Trust me, they were thrilled. TV shopping was already changing their lives. 

During the casting session a man with a snowy white beard and, I’m guessing, a bowl full of Pabst Blue Ribbon in his belly, showed up and started to extol the virtues of this new shopping phenomenon. We were riveted by his enthusiasm and certainly by his amazing resemblance to the Santa Man himself, so we cast him for the Christmas spots. He was playing up the fact that he looked like Santa to the hilt. Ho, Ho, Ho. We asked him to be at the photographers’ studio the next day. The studio was in LA and he shows up and we do a wardrobe test on him, changing his shirt a few times, from green to red plaid to red flannel, just so we could get the best wardrobe for him. Took a bunch of polaroids and that was that. With his clothing selected, we bid him farewell and said we would see him in a few days at the television location, which was a house we had rented in Hancock Park. 

The next morning I was in the restaurant, having breakfast with my creative director. Ok, so it was the Polo Lounge and yes, it was kind of impressive. The host comes over to the table and says we have a phone call. Well, naturally we felt like we were oh so terribly important and they brought the phone over to the table. My creative director took the call. She turned ashen, and I thought she had received bad news from home. No, it turns out that Santa had a massive coronary and he was dead. We were in shock. It was the wife of Santa (Mrs. Claus) who was on the phone with this terrible news. My boss hands the phone over to me. His wife was very apologetic that he wouldn’t be able to make it to the shoot, that he had been so excited to be chosen for the commercial. Then she says to me, “well it’s YOUR FAULT for making him change his shirt so many times – it exhausted him”. Oh and by the way, “when will I be getting the $75?”

I stammered some kind of reply just in shock that this woman was asking for her payment in light of the fact her husband’s body was barely cold. 

I would have to live with the fact for the rest of my life, that I had in fact, killed Santa Claus. 

I was transferred to the Sydney office later that year. Where, by the way, the weather is FANTASTIC!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SALO said:


> I live in Northern CA, about halfway between Sacramento and San Francisco. The weather around here reached near 110 degrees yesterday, and man do I hate it. I always remind myself, "at least I'm not in Vegas." Haha, but I guess you don't seem to mind it over there DaBullz.
> 
> Our heating and air conditioning system brokedown over a year ago, and since we're poor we never got it fixed. With no A/C I'm sweating almost 24/7 around here.
> 
> Back to Las Vegas for a minute, I go there at least once a year to visit relatives but they always take me to the same places whenever we go out to eat. DaBullz, could you help me out and list your top 5 places to eat in Vegas? I prefer the all-you-can-eat buffets, but I just want to try someplace different the next time I go, so any suggestions you may have would be appreciated.


Food is a great thing to talk about. I love to cook, and I'll talk about that soon. But for now, I'll answer the questions about top 5 places to eat in Vegas.

I don't live so close to the strip that I'd go there to eat very often. Though there are some of the finest buffets there. 

You can also do buffets for breakfast and lunch, and they are quite different than the dinner ones. Done in the same space, a breakfast buffet is done with far fewer open stations, but you'll certainly find lots of fruit, breads, cereals, eggs, sausages, bacon, sweet rolls, etc. For lunch, they open up a few more of the stations. For dinner, they open them all. The prices escalate from breakfast through dinner, too.

In the $30/person range, two of the top buffets are the ones at Wynn's (not Wynn!'s !!!) and the one at the MGM Grand. 

WYNN'S

I ate at Wynn's last night (had friends in town staying on the strip), and the food was outstanding. The Indian food was yummy, and it's rare that I've seen that much of a selection of Indian food at one buffet. Of course, they had the obligatory roast beef, but they also had lamb. Oddly, they didn't have turkey and the works to go with it, like EVERY other (hotel/casino) buffet around. All the cracked crab and shrimp you can eat, and some real sushi (with the fish on it, not just the rolled kind). Top notch. Probably the best desert buffet I've been to, ever.

(This was my first time at Wynn's, and I honestly didn't find it to be one of the special hotels/casinos among the bunch.)

MGM GRAND

Always a great spread. Best salad bar around. Shish kabobs, both beef and chicken, and the beef is like filet mignon. Great seafood selection, including coconut shrimp. They even have lobster some of the time.

THE ALADIN

The buffet here is giant and it is ranked #1 by the local magazines all the time. I like the other two better, but this one is still darn good.

OFF THE STRIP

My personal favorite is a place called [email protected] For about $10, you get all the sushi (all kinds, really good), Chinese food, and mongolian barbeque you can eat. There are other asian all you can eats, but this one is by far the best food of the bunch.

I guess my next favorite would be Lucilles BBQ. This place is quite new (it may be a chain, BTW), and since it opened and people discovered how awesome the food is, it's been packed. I don't know where to begin, but it's definately got that southern charm to it (drinks served in canning jars, the table cloths, the place gives you the feel of a southern plantation kind of building). You can get all kinds of barbequed food, from ribs to chicken to pulled pork.

In fact, the menus is here (it is a chain):
http://www.lucillesbbq.com/eats.asp


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Huge dry heat fan here. Might have to do with the fact that I was born in Scottsdale. Grew up in Cali. School in Chicago. Worked in Budapest. Now living in Orlando and I can't stand it. My wife and I are moving for drier air. Hello Breckenridge!!!

Spent last summer in Vegas and loved it. Even with my black on black car.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

That Scrooge McDuck fantasy is actually a really good one. Don't know why I never thought of it. I do remember seeing some Duck Tales movie. Something about a genie I think.

Plantains are pretty good, I give 'em some love.

I'm entering my senior year and preparing to fill out some college applications. Miami (OH) is my first choice, I'm pretty confident I'll get in.

This web comic had potential, but it's faded due to lack of activity. (ah, the white guy with glasses and various baseball hats would be me - the later episodes are the most amusing...)

Anybody else play Katamari Damacy? Fantastic game, this one. Great soundtrack too, I'm probably gonna import it whenever I get some $...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Another great thing about living in Florida, my wife just found a scorpion in the dryer. At least it was in the lint screen and at least it was dead.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> That Scrooge McDuck fantasy is actually a really good one. Don't know why I never thought of it. I do remember seeing some Duck Tales movie. Something about a genie I think.
> 
> Plantains are pretty good, I give 'em some love.
> 
> ...


Katamari Damacy and the corresponding soundtrack is a favorite amongst Dover House residents at Hofstra University. Fantastic game which looks even better when you are under the influence of powerful plants, which me and my roommate were most of the time.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> I've not been, but it seems like northern California seems to have pretty great weather. My friends that have lived in the Bay Area have always said that it was about as good as it gets if you don't like extremes.


It's definitely true that Northern California, for the most part, has predictable and boring weather, but July is an exception. For the past couple weeks, it's been mostly in the 50s-60s and foggy where I live (San Francisco, close to the ocean), but once you go to the other side of the city, it's 10 degrees warmer and the sun is out. If you go across the bay to Oakland, it's in the 80s. If you go inland over the Oakland hills to Walnut Creek, it's in the 90s. If you go up to Sacramento, it's 100+.

Until I came here, I'd never seen anything quite like that. There have been July nights where I've hung out with friends around a fire pit because it was 50 degrees at night, and someone living in the East Bay would call me and think I was nuts for wanting to sit near a fire because it was 85 at their place.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> It's definitely true that Northern California, for the most part, has predictable and boring weather, but July is an exception. For the past couple weeks, it's been mostly in the 50s-60s and foggy where I live (San Francisco, close to the ocean), but once you go to the other side of the city, it's 10 degrees warmer and the sun is out. If you go across the bay to Oakland, it's in the 80s. If you go inland over the Oakland hills to Walnut Creek, it's in the 90s. If you go up to Sacramento, it's 100+.
> 
> Until I came here, I'd never seen anything quite like that. There have been July nights where I've hung out with friends around a fire pit because it was 50 degrees at night, and someone living in the East Bay would call me and think I was nuts for wanting to sit near a fire because it was 85 at their place.


I spent a few days in July (a couple years back ) in SF. It was horrible. It was foggy and cold. It was cold in my friend's apartment. It was cold in the restaurants. It was cold everywhere. It was not exactly a good time in California. Lends credence to Twain's famous statement, "the coldest winter I ever experienced was a summer in san francisco."

The bay area has its mini climates, for sure. But probably few people realize that Hawaii has its mini climates, too. 

Of course it could be raining on one side of the island and bright and sunny on the other. But few people equate what it means to have a volcano on the island (dormant or not). As you go up the volcano, it gets colder. On top of Haleakala (maui), it's about 40 degrees. People who live in towns partway up the volcano wear long pants, sweaters, and have fireplaces in their homes. On the big island, the tops of the vocanos are cold enough that there is snow, and people ski and boogie board, etc.

It's REALLY odd that you can ski in the morning and then go surf at the beach in the afternoon...

The "look" of the islands change as you go up in altitude, too. Everyone thinks of the palm and coconut trees by the beeches, but halfway up Haleakala, there's pine trees and forests.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I spent a few days in July (a couple years back ) in SF. It was horrible. It was foggy and cold. It was cold in my friend's apartment. It was cold in the restaurants. It was cold everywhere. It was not exactly a good time in California. Lends credence to Twain's famous statement, "the coldest winter I ever experienced was a summer in san francisco."
> 
> The bay area has its mini climates, for sure. But probably few people realize that Hawaii has its mini climates, too.
> 
> ...


Of course, then there's the days, like about a week ago, where it gets into the 100s in Walnut Creek and the 90s in Oakland/Berkeley, and the fog stays off the coast and it's a perfect 75-80 in San Francisco, and it's the absolute best part of the area to be in. But those aren't common in July, where the marine layer blows in with a vengeance almost every day. It's funny seeing weather reports where they have two different "high temp" predictions - coast, and inland - and the coastal one is 60 and the inland one is 99. But really this is the only month where I don't like San Francisco's climate. I generally prefer cool weather to hot weather, and the hot weather is just a short drive or BART ride away anyway.

I'm lucky enough to have been to Maui a couple times. Haleakala is 10,000 feet, right? It's pretty barren up there on the windward side, and it's really cold. And you can look right down the slope of the mountain to Kihei or Wailua and know that the people down there are enjoying 80 degree weather at the beach. And of course there's pocket where it rains almost daily.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Is there anyone here who likes Steven A. Smith? I was watching Outside the Lines just now. Everything's good. Then it goes to commercial, and there's Steven A. screaming at me. I don't really know why. What's funny is he's doing some bit about the Patriots and he attributes their greatness partly to the fact that there's "no egos" on the team, etc. No egos? Steven A., you seem like the epitome of ego to me. I can't believe you find this to be a virtue in other people. 

I don't know. Maybe he knows his stuff. I just have to tune him out because he's always yelling for no apparent reason and has a penchant for hyperbole that drives me nuts. 

Oh, and they let Moronatti substitute for Kornheiser this week on PTI. ESPN, what are you doing to me? PTI is the best thing you've got going. Please, if both the real hosts can't show up, just run something else.

Ok, that's my OT rant. Sorry to subject any readers to it.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Is there anyone here who likes Steven A. Smith? I was watching Outside the Lines just now. Everything's good. Then it goes to commercial, and there's Steven A. screaming at me. I don't really know why. What's funny is he's doing some bit about the Patriots and he attributes their greatness partly to the fact that there's "no egos" on the team, etc. No egos? Steven A., you seem like the epitome of ego to me. I can't believe you find this to be a virtue in other people.
> 
> I don't know. Maybe he knows his stuff. I just have to tune him out because he's always yelling for no apparent reason and has a penchant for hyperbole that drives me nuts.
> 
> ...



I don't really like Stephen A. Smith for the same reasons. I feel like I've done something wrong everytime I watch him, with the way he yells. Really, Greg Anthony is the only guy that I really like on their team. The rest are just blowhards, IMO.

Personally, I don't really like PTI all that much, for the same reason I don't really like Stephen A. Smith.

Around the Horn is good though, I think. I love Woody Paige, he cracks me up. Very entertaining guy.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Woody Paige used to get on my nerves, but he's grown on me big time. I love that show. Michael Smith always does good work, same goes for Adande and Plaschke.

I still miss Kellerman, though...


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Anyone watch that show 30 days by Morgan Spurlock, the guy who made Supersize Me ?

Started out with a bang I guess with him trying to live on minimum wage.

But it's gotten progressively worse ever since that episode where that white guy became a Muslim for 30 days. I could barely follow that last episode with the two New Yorkers living in the eco-friendly community. I kept wondering how is living with a bunch of hippies going to make these guys make real changes in their lifestyle ? The meat-eating dude didn't appear very sincere with his final proclamation that he's not going to litter blah blah to the community. Looked very superficial and very scripted and that's what were left with going into season 2.

I can only hope the show covers better topics and tightens its production next season.

Anyone see the Collapse Exhibit at the Natural History Museum in LA ?

I'd like to know what else was in there because they rushed my friend and I out while we were making our way past the pop-out cartoons. I didn't know that they stopped promptly at 5 PM. Wonder what that says about our society and culture that stops its forms of public education so early but lets its leisure activities or perceived leisure activities linger throughout the night.

But anyway, I don't really feel like fighting for free parking in the middle of South Central Los Angeles on another weekend and paying another 6.50 just to see it again. $6.50 is 3 beef jerky packs, 2 gallons of gas, or 1 helluva time, and not at a museum.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Anyone watch that show 30 days by Morgan Spurlock, the guy who made Supersize Me ?
> 
> Started out with a bang I guess with him trying to live on minimum wage.
> 
> ...


No, I haven't seen that. I'll have to check it out since I enjoyed Supersize Me.

Is anybody in agreement BBC 's version of "The Office" is a bazillion times better than the American one. I just bought the DVD set for keeps since it's a Top-Fiver for me. Flipping Brilliant!


....as an actress said to a bishop. :biggrin:


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

It is so hot up here i NY. It hit 113 in the sun and 97 in the shade.


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Here in Östersund, Sweden, it's just 75 in the shade. But at least it's sunny..


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

badfish said:


> Huge dry heat fan here. Might have to do with the fact that I was born in Scottsdale. Grew up in Cali. School in Chicago. Worked in Budapest. Now living in Orlando and I can't stand it. My wife and I are moving for drier air. Hello Breckenridge!!!
> 
> Spent last summer in Vegas and loved it. Even with my black on black car.


Another Chicago Bulls fan living in Colorado very way cool. I live just over the pass from Breck. If you're look for low humidity and sunshine you've found the right place. It has been relatively hot here for the last week but compared to Florida and Chicago 90 degrees and no humidity in nothing.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

man you guys are dull.


i kill santa and nary a word. 


but now that i think about it, the weather on that trip was fabulous. laying out at the pool at the BHH, ordering fruity frozen cocktails. total boondoggle. ahhhhh, those were the days.


:laugh:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> man you guys are dull.
> 
> 
> i kill santa and nary a word.
> ...


Miz,

I was just going to respond that Mrs Klaus didn't sound too jolly and does this mean I am not going to get presents this holiday season?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> man you guys are dull.
> 
> 
> i kill santa and nary a word.
> ...


Your story raises two really important questions:

1) What was the coal content of your christmas stocking?
2) Did leaving out cookies and milk help?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

tmpsoft said:


> Here in Östersund, Sweden, it's just 75 in the shade. But at least it's sunny..


75 celsius is REALLY hot!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Your story raises two really important questions:
> 
> 1) What was the coal content of your christmas stocking?
> 2) Did leaving out cookies and milk help?




hmmm. we didn't leave him cookies. we left him *cheeeeeese*


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Anyone watch that show 30 days by Morgan Spurlock, the guy who made Supersize Me ?
> 
> Started out with a bang I guess with him trying to live on minimum wage.
> 
> But it's gotten progressively worse ever since that episode where that white guy became a Muslim for 30 days. I could barely follow that last episode with the two New Yorkers living in the eco-friendly community. I kept wondering how is living with a bunch of hippies going to make these guys make real changes in their lifestyle ? The meat-eating dude didn't appear very sincere with his final proclamation that he's not going to litter blah blah to the community. Looked very superficial and very scripted and that's what were left with going into season 2.


Just watched the eco one yesterday. That was the worst episode so far, though I do like hippies. I think the straight guy living in San Fran with a gay roommate is my favorite so far. (I missed the first episode where they did the minimum wage lifestyle.)


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

L.O.B said:


> Another Chicago Bulls fan living in Colorado very way cool. I live just over the pass from Breck. If you're look for low humidity and sunshine you've found the right place. It has been relatively hot here for the last week but compared to Florida and Chicago 90 degrees and no humidity in nothing.



rock and roll! My wife and I are really excited. We just closed on our lot purchase but probably won't start building for another 12 months or so.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I'm interested in knowing what it is everyone else likes about where they live!


There isn't much to like about living in Wichita. The winters are very cold, summers very hot (not to mention very humid), and Spring and Fall are both nice but very short.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This has to be one of the boringest threads in the sites history. Stop talking about the weather all. Take a lesson from the Nets how to OT.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Look at the size of this chicken.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

sloth said:


> Look at the size of this chicken.


That's the bestest post of the thread, sloth!! :grinning: 


“Well, there’s good news and bad news. The bad news is that Neil will be taking over both branches, and some of you will lose your jobs. Those of you who are kept on will have to relocate to Swindon, if you wanna stay. I know, gutting. On a more positive note, the good news is, I’ve been promoted, so....every cloud. You’re still thinking about the bad news aren’t you?” 


David (Series 1 Episode 6) The Office (BBC version)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

People needed for "Around the Hardwood" an Around the Horn rip off Bulls style. The actual stuff for it will take place at 9 p.m. Central tonight. P.M. me if you would like to participate. 10 topics but only 1 winner.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Who do I see about banning Petey or at the very least stripping him of his rep power?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> man you guys are dull.
> 
> 
> i kill santa and nary a word.
> ...


you want to talk about it , I'll talk about it.

its the sort of story that makes you shake your hear at mrs. claus....although obviously you should have given her the $, the least you could do is give her his days pay, although her reason for his death is somewhat flimsy.

but i have a christmas story too although not as sensational as that.

on dec. 25th 2000 about 4:30 a.m. I got in my car and drove to a friend's house , snuck in .

and took their christmas tree, their presents and all their christmas decorations and hid them in their garage ...I then drove home and went to sleep.

around 10 a.m. i got a call from my friend Paul

"I know it was you."

I'm a little groggy because the call woke me up so my 1st thought is why someone would call me and threaten me and then I remember "Oh yeah i stole his christmas"

i inform him his stuff is in his garage , laughing so hard i could barely get it out.

in the years since i have gotten some opinions on my actions that day.

generally its reation is cut along gender lines, men almost always think its the funniest prank ever ...most women think it was kind of mean.

and oh yeah the weather in new york city is wonderful i live 3 blocks from the beach its 85 degrees and sunny just the way its supposed to be.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

And then there's the grinch who actually stole christmas. He's got you beat, Miz.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The NBC World Series is coming here in a couple of weeks. If you like baseball then it's the best couple of weeks you will ever have. Admittance is free to all the games and you can basically watch baseball around the clock.

Some of the people that have played in the NBC World Series are ****** Herzog, Tom Seaver, Ralph Houk, Don Sutton, Dave Winfield, Satchel Paige, Joe Carter, Ron Guidry, Billy Martin, Allie Reynolds, Rick Monday, Bob Boone, Chris Chambliss, Ozzie Smith, Roger Clemens, Mark McGwire, John Olerud, Barry Bonds, Rafael Palmeiro, and Tony Gwynn.

There are also A LOT more but I can't seem to find the list of all the major league players that have played in the NBC WS.

http://www.nbcbaseball.com


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> you want to talk about it , I'll talk about it.
> 
> its the sort of story that makes you shake your hear at mrs. claus....although obviously you should have given her the $, the least you could do is give her his days pay, although her reason for his death is somewhat flimsy.
> 
> ...




mrs. santa got her money, don't worry.

hilarious story grinch. glad you have your "old" moniker back. your sig is priceless. 

weather in midtown manhattan is a balmy 91 degrees with a chance of scattered thunderstorms later in the day.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> mrs. santa got her money, don't worry.
> 
> hilarious story grinch. glad you have your "old" moniker back. your sig is priceless.
> 
> weather in midtown manhattan is a balmy 91 degrees with a chance of scattered thunderstorms later in the day.


By the way, the Santa story... I'm not shocked she asked for $75. I'm kind of shocked she DIDN'T ask for $123980219480923. That's wrongful death right there, and you might have enough liability to be forced to pay out some part of it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Showtyme said:


> By the way, the Santa story... I'm not shocked she asked for $75. I'm kind of shocked she DIDN'T ask for $123980219480923. That's wrongful death right there, and you might have enough liability to be forced to pay out some part of it.




i made the guy change his shirt like three times. and the stylist was in on it with me. he was overweight. he had a fondness for the drink (you could smell it on him) and i know mrs. santa wasn't really serious in her accusation, she was just really upset when she said it, then, without missing a beat, asked for her money. it was so L.A. 

anyway, the easter bunny and the tooth fairy had best be careful if they see me walking down the street...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> anyway, the easter bunny ... had best be careful if they see me walking down the street...


Oh, I will be! After the way you treated Nick and all, I'll make a wide berth around *The Miz!* this Easter...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I will pay someone 10,000 UCash points to put "Anima + CM = GOAT" in their sig.

Any takers?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Who got Petey's PM? Sloth?

Anyway, don't listen to it and take the deal!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

BTW, I am NOT evil. The horns and tail are merely a birth defect.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Anyone else in here nearly as amused by Last Action Hero as I am? Decent comedy, that one...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think an OT forum woudl be great. Doesn't the biggest team forum deserve one?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey. I will need some help compiling my latest bbb.net endeavor, the Showtyme Good Eats thread in my personal forum (shameless plug to try and revive my personal forum with a little traffic). 

The funniest thing is that although I grew up in Chicago, I don't know of a ton of great places to eat in the city. Morton's, Charlie Trotter's, the Chop House, Bob Chinn's, a few other "Chicago"-style places, like Geno's East, Lou Malnatti's, Portillo's, Wolfy's. And I know Chinatown and Koreatown fairly well.

But there's a LOT more that I don't know about. If you've got any insights, come post them! I figure I'd let the Chicago people start the Chicago reviews in the thread, rather than start it myself.

Just click on the link in my sig. Hope to see ya there =)


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I could use a Chicago style pizza right about now...

And Anima, I shall put that in my sig.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Where are the best places in the Chicago area to purchase bulk Italian sausage?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Where are the best places in the Chicago area to purchase bulk Italian sausage?



Ha ha ha ha ha


Purchase.....Bulk.......Sausage......

I know I wasn't the only one who thought of that when cpaw posted that.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Food is a great thing to talk about. I love to cook, and I'll talk about that soon. But for now, I'll answer the questions about top 5 places to eat in Vegas.
> 
> I don't live so close to the strip that I'd go there to eat very often. Though there are some of the finest buffets there.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I actually tried the [email protected] the last time I was in Vegas (a month ago). Even the frog legs were pretty good (to my surprise).

I'll be sure to check out Wynn's the next time I'm there, and save a couple of those other places for future trips.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Where are the best places in the Chicago area to purchase bulk Italian sausage?


Surely sausagekingofchicago has the answer!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Where are the best places in the Chicago area to purchase bulk Italian sausage?


Just drive to Milwaukee, and then you can either go and buy the sausage, or go to Miller Park and steal it. And you can steal some sausage costumes, but if you wear them, beware.....you might be hit by Randall Simon.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Where are the best places in the Chicago area to purchase bulk Italian sausage?



I haven't been yet, though I keep meaning to, but lots of people I know recommend the Paulina Meat Market (at Paulina & Lincoln).


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

We are talking about the legalization of prostitution over at our little political forum and I was wondering what everyone here thought of the subject.

Here is my original post on the topic as well as a link to the thread.



> Women are going to do if it's legal or not. However, if it where made legal they would have legal recourse if they are rapped, robbed, or abused by their pimps.
> 
> You also have to consider the cost it takes tax payers to try and keep them off the streets and put them in jail. Is the cost worth it? Does putting them in jail really effect prostitution at all?
> 
> ...


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=169220


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Where are the best places in the Chicago area to purchase bulk Italian sausage?


I assume your talking in bulk as opposed to the cut link and rope style of sausage :wink: In bulk refers to using sausage as a pizza topping. In any event you can find any of the above by contacting the Battaglia company in Chicago. The distribution facility, and offices I believe, are located on south Ashland avenue in Chicago.

The premium brand that is the best is the R&R brand. It was sold to the Battaglia company by the Rosati brothers. The same Rosati brothers who started the large chain of stores around the Chicago area.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Maestro said:


> I assume your talking in bulk as opposed to the cut link and rope style of sausage :wink: In bulk refers to using sausage as a pizza topping. In any event you can find any of the above by contacting the Battaglia company in Chicago. The distribution facility, and offices I believe, are located on south Ashland avenue in Chicago.
> 
> The premium brand that is the best is the R&R brand. It was sold to the Battaglia company by the Rosati brothers. The same Rosati brothers who started the large chain of stores around the Chicago area.




Watch out Abe Froman, this guy's good.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

"That old gray mare, she ain't what she used to be
Ain't what she used to be
Ain't what she used to be"


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Anima said:


> We are talking about the legalization of prostitution over at our little political forum and I was wondering what everyone here thought of the subject.
> 
> Here is my original post on the topic as well as a link to the thread.
> 
> ...


That pretty accurately describes my opinion as well.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Maestro said:


> I assume your talking in bulk as opposed to the cut link and rope style of sausage :wink: In bulk refers to using sausage as a pizza topping. In any event you can find any of the above by contacting the Battaglia company in Chicago. The distribution facility, and offices I believe, are located on south Ashland avenue in Chicago.
> 
> The premium brand that is the best is the R&R brand. It was sold to the Battaglia company by the Rosati brothers. The same Rosati brothers who started the large chain of stores around the Chicago area.


Yes, that is why I use the term bulk  Bulk is also great for making a lot of other dishes other than just topping pizza. One of my personal favorites is to use it in a frittata.

Thanks for recomendation, I will check them out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How about that Derrek Lee? 

Barring injury or some kind of slump, he's going to put together a season that compares with Babe Ruth's. All except for the lack of a massive number of walks, that is.

His stats project out to something like .370 BA, 140+ RBI, and 50+ homers


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I am happy for Lee and hope he keeps it up but you cannot compare his stats to Babe's, and it's not just Lee, you cannot compare any modern day player to Ruth because the game is so different then it was back then.

Ruth played in era were home runs were actually hard to get (there where years when he hit more homers then entire teams), pitchers routinely had ERA's in the one's, and all advantages were giving to the pitcher which is the complete opposite of what is happening today. Not to mention that only white players were allowed to play.

Then there are also the smaller things like the fact there was no such thing as closers or DHs and players like Ruth were also pitchers. 

For the record, Ruth as a pitcher had 94 wins and a 2.28 ERA.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm the only person that could lose with a Royal Flush.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anima said:


> I'm the only person that could lose with a Royal Flush.


 I wasn't kidding about that. :curse:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> How about that Derrek Lee?
> 
> Barring injury or some kind of slump, he's going to put together a season that compares with Babe Ruth's. All except for the lack of a massive number of walks, that is.
> 
> His stats project out to something like .370 BA, 140+ RBI, and 50+ homers


A friend said to me "after the All-Star Break other teams will stop throwing to him". And he has been right, both the Cardinals and the Giants pitched around him.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey, miz. I know you've been amused/bemused by LeBron's "Wes" before. Did you see this blurb from the Post's "coverage" of A-Rod's 30th birthday party?



> Jay-Z, Beyonce, Derek Jeter, Jason Giambi, Tino Martinez, Jorge Posada, Allen Iverson, Damon and Marlon Wayans and DJ Red Alert were among the 300 invitees who were given $10,000 in "funny money" with which to gamble.
> 
> But the guest who parlayed his chips into the most counterfeit cash was a sports-marketing consultant known only as "Wes," who was given a bling-encrusted, $25,000 Jacob the Jeweler watch at the end of the night.


http://www.nypost.com/news/regionalnews/50925.htm

It's not about the steak, it's about the sizzle.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

OT: (whoops, nevermind)

What does everyone think of the "Fordham Spire"? 

It seems to me (and the Census Bureau) that the trend of folks moving from the burbs into the city has reversed. The city already has a pretty sizable glut of commercial/residential high-rises. The developer has said he won't build the project until he sells 40% of the proposed units. Will he meet that goal, and will this building (which I think is interesting) get built?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> OT: (whoops, nevermind)
> 
> What does everyone think of the "Fordham Spire"?
> 
> It seems to me (and the Census Bureau) that the trend of folks moving from the burbs into the city has reversed. The city already has a pretty sizable glut of commercial/residential high-rises. The developer has said he won't build the project until he sells 40% of the proposed units. Will he meet that goal, and will this building (which I think is interesting) get built?


I dunno about the Fordham Spire, but Trump recently broke ground on a high rise apartment building here in Vegas and the place was sold out. So he's going to build another one, and I bet that one sells out real fast, too. The first one is right on the strip, which is downtown and as "in the city" as you can get.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

High-larious Sports Guy review of "Wedding Crashers" and the Bad News Bears remake.

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/050727&num=0

I can't believe they used the "tip" joke in a movie!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> High-larious Sports Guy review of "Wedding Crashers" and the Bad News Bears remake.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/050727&num=0
> 
> I can't believe they used the "tip" joke in a movie!


"If you're in your 20s and can't hook up at a wedding, either the talent pool was nonexistent or you have a worse game than Rick Brunson."

:rofl:


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

In my mind, the Sears Tower will always be the best skyscraper. They'll always build taller ones, but so what? That doesn't impress me. The Sears Tower is Shaq, Taipei 101 is Slavko Vranes.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> "If you're in your 20s and can't hook up at a wedding, either the talent pool was nonexistent or you have a worse game than Rick Brunson."
> 
> :rofl:


What if it's your wedding? :angel:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Fire Dusty Baker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Hmmm...just read this thread. Good stuff.

To add my own 2 cents worth. I just turned 35. I live in Louisville Ky. I have a bachelors degree in arts and sciences with english being my major. I had planned on going to law school but I found a decent job and settled in. I work for a commercial collection firm that has been in the business about 25 years. I'm engaged to be married (September of next year) to a beautiful 28 year old. Obviously I am a huge Bulls fan. I love to play video games. I have both an X-box and a PS2, right now I am messing with the new Sid Meier Pirates game and Destroy All Humans. I also love to read. I am a huge Dean Koontz fan and have read all of his works. Stephen King is alright, I particularly liked The Stand. Bently Lyttle is ok too. I just recently started reading some stuff by Robert Mccammon and I am enjoying his work. I am working on a book called "Swan Song" right now that is really good. It is basically about the forces of good and evil and how they interact/compete after a huge nuclear war that leaves the US devastated. 

I enjoy cooking and I make delicious chili, ribs, and a few other concoctions. I was surprised to hear that a lot of people aren't familiar with putting pasta in chili when I talked to a friend that lives out of state. She tried it and loves it now after initially saying "eww gross" btw. I love to travel but unfortunately rarely get the chance to. 

I thought miz's story of killing Santa was an absolute hoot. I thought Grinch's story was pretty funny too. I don't follow baseball at all. I think prostitution should be legal as well. I don't know where you can find bulk sausage unless your a really hot blonde...or a brunette...or a redhead...well you get the idea! Oh Scrooge Mcduck rocks. The banana is seriously underrated as a fitness fruit. I think every NBA bench should have a bunch of bananas hanging from the gatorade cooler so players can munch between periods. 

Ok, thats all for me!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> And then there's the grinch who actually stole christmas. He's got you beat, Miz.


No Christmas stories, but my uncle once ran over a bunny rabbit on Easter Sunday.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Anyone have a PSP? I've been playing Lumines and its the best puzzle game since Tetris, IMO. Can't stop playing it.

Wedding Crashers is a great movie. Just got back from a 2nd viewing and its just as funny the 2nd time. The 2nd half does slow down and perhaps drags on, but a couple of the funnier scenes (vaughn talking to the priest, will ferrell) are in the 2nd half so I would not rip it that much. Very, very, very funny movie.

<pre>
Rank Title Weekend Gross
1.	Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005) $28.3M	$114M
2.	Wedding Crashers (2005) $25.7M	$80.4M
3.	Fantastic Four (2005) $12.6M	$123M
</pre>

I know its been out longer, but if Fantastic Four grosses more than Charlie or Wedding Crashers it will be a crime.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Following up on Miz' gushing over my son, click on the picture to see a movie


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Following up on Miz' gushing over my son, click on the picture to see a movie


Kewl. I was going to ask if you could post more pix here.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Following up on Miz' gushing over my son, click on the picture to see a movie


Too cute!!! I think the little fella was trying to tell you at the end that he really has his heart set on Michigan though. :biggrin:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I'll be on vacation for the next two weeks (whoot!) in remote places w/o internet access. Hopefully by the time I get back, we'll have re-signed at least one of our free agents.

Cheers,

ScottMay


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

uke:


fl_flash said:


> Too cute!!! I think the little fella was trying to tell you at the end that he really has his heart set on Michigan though. :biggrin:


:nonono: 

On a brighter note, here's another more:




He weighed in at 14lbs yesterday, meaning he's come pretty close to doubling his birth weight (7lbs 3oz) in just over 2 and a half months. No wonder he's always crying, that's gotta be uncomfortable.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I'll be on vacation for the next two weeks (whoot!) in remote places w/o internet access. Hopefully by the time I get back, we'll have re-signed at least one of our free agents.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ScottMay


The bad news: we still haven't re-signed one of our own free agents.

The great news: there were hardly any mosquitoes at Mooselookmeguntic Lake.

Sigh . . . back to reality.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We're having a pretty massive rain storm here. It's been raining all day. There's LOTS of lightning, and the thunder is the rolling kind that is really loud and it lasts for 30 seconds at a time. The rain is coming down in buckets. The sky is really grey and the clouds are low.

When it rains like this, we get some pretty good flooding.

I bet it makes the news, so keep an eye out for it


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> uke:
> 
> :nonono:
> 
> ...







For what it's worth, which is probably incredibly little..........


I HATE kids, and babies. I don't know why, it's a mental block. Something I've had since childhood and really need to get over.


But that is one adorable little baby right thurr. Looks so happy and stuff.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

way to go phil mickelson!! he just won the PGA!!


:banana:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Rant of the day:

I know Americans don't like cricket. Mainly because of how long it goes on for. But I love it, and can and do watch all 5 day sof a test match. Why?


Well, everyone loves the tenseness of a thrilling finish. Of a bases loaded, 2 out jam in the bottom of the ninth. Of a team having 8 seconds to tie the game or win it with a three. We love it, as humans. We lap it up. 

Now imagine a tense situation like that, for 8 freakin' hours, on the final day of a test match.


THAT'S fun.



End rant.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

"I felt like the 'P' was coming between me and my fans. We had to simplify it. It was, you know, during concerts and half the crowd saying 'P. Diddy' and half the crowd chanting 'Diddy.' Now everybody can just chant 'Diddy.'"
-- Rapper Sean Combs explaining why he now wants to be called "Diddy" instead of "P. Diddy"

from Sports Guy's Quote of the day archive, great diversion if you need a laugh:
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/quotes/archive&num=0


Anyone else looking forward to Sports Guy's book WAAAAy too much?


Oh yeah, and the weather: I moved to Fresno, CA a month ago and for the first time in my life saw a heat index lower than the temp. I didn't know they had those.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Just found a fun link:

Doo-*** Horses!!! 

Wait for it to load, then click on each horse. Clicking starts them and stops them. Go left to right, then try right to left. Mix and match! Oh what fun! Too bad they aren't Bull instead of Horse, then it might actually be board related!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

That is hilarious Wynn.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

so who here has ever lost their wallet? i did this past week, and it's cost me almost $100 to replace everything (so far).


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Wynn said:


> Just found a fun link:
> 
> Doo-*** Horses!!!
> 
> Wait for it to load, then click on each horse. Clicking starts them and stops them. Go left to right, then try right to left. Mix and match! Oh what fun! Too bad they aren't Bull instead of Horse, then it might actually be board related!


Excellent! I just spent 20 minutes on that site. :rofl:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

anorexorcist said:


> so who here has ever lost their wallet? i did this past week, and it's cost me almost $100 to replace everything (so far).


Which leads to the occasional stupid comment, that you wont get tired of hearing:

X: I lost my wallet
Y: Where?

Ugh.

:curse:


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

k guys, update

I found my wallet, it was hidden behind the curtains in the bathroom.

amazing. 2 weeks later!


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

ShamBulls said:


> Rant of the day:
> 
> I know Americans don't like cricket. Mainly because of how long it goes on for. But I love it, and can and do watch all 5 day sof a test match. Why?
> 
> ...


Hey, speaking of which, I actually found myself getting into the Ashes (is that what it's called? vs. Australia) over my trip to Europe last fall. While it was hard to follow without knowing the rules, I can see how it can be an addictive game. Anyway, I missed the victory parade at Trafalgar Square by about a week.

Cheers to Shane Warne!! :cheers: 









(and to Pietersen and Flintoff as well)


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I hope when Fred Phelps finally dies there is a massive celebration outside of his funeral.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Last night I had a dream where I was ***** slapped by a Hasidic Jew. It just came out of no where, one second I shopping or something and the next second I was arguing with this guy and he hits me so hard I fall and hit the back of my head. 

Every, every weird.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sue? D'Oh! said:


> Last night I had a dream where I was ***** slapped by a Hasidic Jew. It just came out of no where, one second I shopping or something and the next second I was arguing with this guy and he hits me so hard I fall and hit the back of my head.
> 
> Every, every weird.


What were you arguing about?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

By the way, i realized that's an old pic of the little one, so here's an update that will be sure to embarrass him in 10-12 years.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> What were you arguing about?


 The Palestine/Israeli conflict. I was telling him how he needed to be more opened minded about Palestinians having a right to the land. And in my dream we seemed to be close and long time friends.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Mikedc said:


> By the way, i realized that's an old pic of the little one, so here's an update that will be sure to embarrass him in 10-12 years.


Mo' Cheeks!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Mo' Cheeks!


:rofl:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

:laugh:

--------------


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Who in their right mind would name a store "Kum & Go?"


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

There is a DIII player named John Grotberg who plays for Grinnell College. Last season he averaged 31 PPG, 26 shots per game, 15 threes per game, 39% from the field, 33% from three, 4 TO's per game, 3 APG, and 7 FT's per game. All in under 20 MPG.


----------

